# [SOLVED] Network path cannot be found



## machinetech (Jun 17, 2009)

Alright guys, I have been fighting this all day and am freaking out. I have an application server (database server) running W2K server, that cannot be accessed from any client or any other server on my network, including the domain controller. I can ping it and can access any other machine from the app server, but cannot get anything to connect to the shares on the app server. I can access the database though, until I try to print a report form the server, same error, network path cannot be found. NIC's pass diagnostics. I have changed nothing! I did reboot the server last night, for the reason that the power was going to be off for a bit. Server came back up fine. I can find nothing wrong! Have disabled firewalls, checked permissions, file and printer sharing, DNS servers, everything I can think of. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Network path cannot be found*

first have you done the Last Known Config?

check all necessary Services in Admin tools if they are running and aren't disabled.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb742605.aspx


----------



## machinetech (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Network path cannot be found*

Have done that. The application server has access to the entire network, but I cannot reach the application server from any client or DC, cant map drives. I can access the database to make changes to orders or invoices, even create them, but when I try to print one, I get the "network path cant be found" error. Event viewer is showing problems with contacting the DC for gpupdate and list of browsers. Is acting like a permissions problems, but I have checked and rechecked and even updated them to no avail. Have unjoined and rejoined the domain, created new domain administrator account with full access priviledges with same result. I am just pretty much talking to myself here now. Have checked the switch,patch cables, etc. not a hardware issue that I can see. I can access the database through our website by logging in and browsing, but I still cant access a shared folder from any machine on the network. &#@* it, I am going home and try again in the morning. Thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Network path cannot be found*

hmmm....has there been any windows updates that might have been installed prior to this issue. I've had this issue a while back, no clients can't connect to the server and I've determined rt away it was one of the windows updates got installed and I called Microsoft and fixed it for me free of charge. 
Also, can you pls. check your Event Viewer for any errors and post them here if it's possible?

This link might be of big helped as well, I use this as well and it's very informative, give it a shot and let me know. http://www.windowsnetworking.com/articles_tutorials/10-Ways-Troubleshoot-DNS-Resolution-Issues.html

I would also suggests to run your Anti-Virus software and Malwarebytes and see if they can detect something.


----------



## machinetech (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Network path cannot be found*

Yes, it is not connecting to the DC, access is denied. Checking the subnet and SID now...


----------



## machinetech (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Network path cannot be found*

Ok, I backed up and intensly tested cables, ports, NIC cards, switch and router. No hardware failures anywhere. I tried so hard yesterday that I lost all connectivity because I was going to fast and not paying attention to everything that I was doing. Let that be an example for someone who doesn't know that much about networking, like me. I managed to get eveything back up and running, up to the point where I started out, not being able to access shares on my application server. I have crawled all over my DNS settings, everything looks good, but I suspect this is a name resolutions problem. Although, I cannot map a drive using the IP address of my APP server either. Keeps giving me the error of "network path not found". I can reach anywhere on the network FROM the APP server, just cant communicate to it from anywhere else on the nertwork. I have no doubt I will find it, I just don't know when. When I do, I will post here so to save some other newbie from all of the frustration and anxiety that I have had. Anyway, here s my setup. Three servers, Dell power Edge 2650's, Dell power connnect 3324 switch, D-link 2310 router. Servers are a Domain Controller, an application server, and a Web server, all running Windows 2000 server, seven clients with XP Pro. Everything worked fine until I shut down and rebooted servers on Monday evening.
Since then I have not been able to connect to shares on the App server. I can access the database, from our buisiness software to create orders and such, but cannot print any of them or even preview them due to none of the clients being able to see the shared reports folder, all getting the error of network path not found. Right back where I started. 
Servers have static IP's clients use DHCP. Can ping the APP server from anywhere on the network with good results, and can ping from the server to any other IP, connectivity is not the issue. It has to be permissions or DNS. I think. 

Will update when I find something.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Network path cannot be found*

From what you have stated it looks like to be a DNS issue. If it's possible, can you pls. provide me with the ipconfig /all info of the problem server and an ipconfig /all info of one of the XP computer's?
Pls. post any errors in your Event Viewer as well.


----------



## machinetech (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Network path cannot be found*

Will do. I am running a full anti virus and malware scan right now, again actually, with updated virus software. Found nothing yet. Will post when this is done.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Network path cannot be found*

Let me add something to my prior post to troubleshoot DNS issues:

NSLOOKUP= > http://thelazyadmin.com/blogs/thelazyadmin/archive/2005/11/24/Troubleshoot-DNS-With-NSLookup.aspx

or do a ipconfig /flushdns on one of the client computers and see what happens

Verify that your server's Firewall is disabled.

Are you using hardware firewall such as sonicwall, netgear? Pls. check out config here as well.


----------



## machinetech (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Network path cannot be found*

Thanks 2xgrump, I have been busy with my other title here, machinist, and have been scraping by without being able to access shares on my APP server, but I am getting a lot of ugly looks around here now, but I think I have found the issue after many days and lots of forced networking education. I ran netdiag on the server that I cannot see shares on, and I get the error of ERROR_NO_LOGON_SERVERS, in the DC discovery test and the Trust relationship test. Netlogon cannot find DC in domain. [ERROR_NO_SUCH_DOMAIN]
What the hell? Domain membership passed, DNS passed. I am going to leave and then rejoin the domain again, when I get time, to see if that works. Although I have done that.


----------



## machinetech (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Network path cannot be found*

Okay 2X, just in case you're still checking this, or anyone else that has been looking at this, I got it fixed. After days of not understanding why I could not reach shares on my APP server, even though I could still access the database, and finding that the trust relationship has not been established, no logon servers could be found, and no such domain exists errors, even after I had left and rejoined the domain, actually, about 7 times, and readded the machine account in active directory,the last time I did it, I renamed the client server, the same name that it was previously, but none the less, AND, instead of just diabling my AV software (sysmantec endpoint) I uninstalled it. And it worked.
Now, I have kept pretty detailed notes over the past year, and I had to reinstall the AV software back in aug, but on the app server, it didn't install correctly, so in sep I installed a stand alone copy on the app server, but I did not reboot the server, didn't require one and I didn't want to interupt connectivity, as everyone here cries about it. But I did reboot the server last week, when all my problems started. So I think it was the AV software, somehow not letting anything in to the shares. I have had a crash course in DNS and networking for the past few days anyway, even though it was very stressfull.

Thanks for all your input 2X, I appreciate it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Network path cannot be found*



machinetech said:


> Okay 2X, just in case you're still checking this, or anyone else that has been looking at this, I got it fixed. After days of not understanding why I could not reach shares on my APP server, even though I could still access the database, and finding that the trust relationship has not been established, no logon servers could be found, and no such domain exists errors, even after I had left and rejoined the domain, actually, about 7 times, and readded the machine account in active directory,the last time I did it, I renamed the client server, the same name that it was previously, but none the less, AND, instead of just diabling my AV software (sysmantec endpoint) I uninstalled it. And it worked.
> Now, I have kept pretty detailed notes over the past year, and I had to reinstall the AV software back in aug, but on the app server, it didn't install correctly, so in sep I installed a stand alone copy on the app server, but I did not reboot the server, didn't require one and I didn't want to interupt connectivity, as everyone here cries about it. But I did reboot the server last week, when all my problems started. So I think it was the AV software, somehow not letting anything in to the shares. I have had a crash course in DNS and networking for the past few days anyway, even though it was very stressfull.
> 
> Thanks for all your input 2X, I appreciate it.


Hi machinetech......glad you've got all sorted out, we're using McAfee Endpoint and it can be a such a pain sometimes, it's the firewall that's causing a lot of issues, best thing to do is just disable or not install the Firewall part.
You're very welcome. You've done a tremendous amount of troubleshooting and you should be proud of yourself. Oh yeah...DNS can be such a pain to troubleshoot, but it's good to learn these things.
Also, will appreciate it if you can mark this thread Solved from the Thread Tools. Thanks.


----------

